# Band looking for bassist, St. Catharines/Niagara Falls area



## hillierwayne (Nov 2, 2006)

We don't play too often, only when drummer and ex bassist comes home from school. Lots of classic rock covers. email [email protected] or just reply

Wayne


----------

